# Mounting photos and selling them



## robynlari (Feb 4, 2007)

I have some photos that I'm hoping to sell, and I want to maybe mount them, just on a canvas or framed or something. What I'm wondering is where I could get this done, or even get info on prices and places to do it. Does anyone here have any experience or info about that? 

I'm also wondering about pricing. What is a going rate for mounted photos? Is there a way I could figure this out? If anyone here could help me out that would be wonderful! Thanks so much.


----------



## fadelee (Feb 12, 2007)

To make your photos more economically accessible especially when you're first starting out and trying to appeal to anyone who will give you attention, you may want to just mount and mat them according to ready made frame sizes (4x6, 5x7, 8x10, 9x12, 11x14, 11x17, 12x16, 14x18, 16x20, 18x24, 20x28, 22x28, 24x36) so that your buyer can choose his or her own frame.  

I usually only frame my work if I intend to show it somewhere like a coffee house or gallery.  Framing can get very expensive and your buyer would usually prefer the option to do that part.  

I'm not completely sure about pricing photos.  It all depends on your overhead costs, i.e. the printing quality, mat choice, etc.  I sell 5x7 images matted to fit into an 8x10 or 11x14 frame at around 25-30 dollars, also depending on whether I have ship.  

To learn more about mounting and matting options you can go to any craft store that does framing like Ben Franklin or Michaels.  They are usually very willing to give a basic tutorial.  After that, you can save some major money by doing it yourself, especially if you plan on doing a lot of business.


----------



## robynlari (Mar 6, 2007)

Where would you recommend selling? I was just thinking a local coffee shop, but what other places make good locations to sell photos?


----------



## fadelee (Mar 7, 2007)

Yeah definitely coffee shops, cafes, restaurants, anywhere that rotates their artwork.  Even try any local art galleries, but when you go to them it's always good to have a portfolio.  How elaborate is up to how selective the place might be.  You may even want examples for certain cafes.

Also one of your most useful marketing tools obviously is a website.  That way when you do display you can post a link or leave cards so people can find you and browse other things you have.


----------



## wesd (Mar 7, 2007)

I have also been looking into doing the same thing, i have to go visit some coffies shops to see weather somebody will alow me to hang up some work.
Wes


----------

